# Betta Standards



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I do not know if this is the correct place to put this, so if it is not I apologize. I am not interesting in breeding betta's, and thus not interested in showing. However, I am interested in learning more about conformation and standards in the betta show world. I have been looking for information about conformation and standards and I can not seem to find any (without becoming a member of an organization). 

I enjoy looking at all the beautiful fish you all produce and show, and I want to know more about what I am looking at. What makes them show quality versus pet quality? What are the goals of the betta breeder? What are judges looking for? I think it is important to be an educated audience, and if I am going to be in the audience (be it a virtual one on this forum) I feel I should know more.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah you have to be an IBC member to view the official standards. Unless you want the bettas4all standard which is available on www.bettaterritory.nl


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> I do not know if this is the correct place to put this, so if it is not I apologize. I am not interesting in breeding betta's, and thus not interested in showing. However, I am interested in learning more about conformation and standards in the betta show world. I have been looking for information about conformation and standards and I can not seem to find any (without becoming a member of an organization).
> 
> I enjoy looking at all the beautiful fish you all produce and show, and I want to know more about what I am looking at. What makes them show quality versus pet quality? What are the goals of the betta breeder? What are judges looking for? I think it is important to be an educated audience, and if I am going to be in the audience (be it a virtual one on this forum) I feel I should know more.


You really need to be an IBC member and get access to the standards. However, you can pick up some of the finer points of evaluating fish off my FaceBook page. Just search BasementBettas and like the page. I often take fish on AB and critique them based on the standards. And you will get an idea from that what we look for in breeding and showing. And anything you want more clarity on you can just ask questions..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most breeders are more than willing to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah but a breeder can't go in depth like the standards. We always forget something especially me lol. I'll have to print them out and hang them up in the fish room or something.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Meeko said:


> Yeah you have to be an IBC member to view the official standards. Unless you want the bettas4all standard which is available on www.bettaterritory.nl


Thanks this website was informative. 

It is unfortunate that you can not get the IBC standards without being a member. I do not plan to join, since I do not plan to show or breed. I would assume there are others like me out there who want to be an educated audience as well. I have grown up showing Arabian and Miniature Horses around the United States, and am 3rd generation breeder. I always appreciate it when people know and appreciate a good horse even if they do not have horses. I would assume the same should be true for bettas. At least, I want to appreciate a well bred betta and give the breeder proper props for their efforts. 

Basement Betta's I went to your FB page. I'll keep an eye on it to watch your critiques. 

I'll also try to keep an eye on the threads and if I have questions about someone's critique I will ask.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Meeko said:


> Yeah but a breeder can't go in depth like the standards. We always forget something especially me lol. I'll have to print them out and hang them up in the fish room or something.


Well, breeders can't be expected to know everything. Lol It's good to have stuff printed out so you can refer to it.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

If you go back a little bit you will see some reviews.. and I have been off AB since the last trip cost me about $300. But have been looking again and will be doing some more reviews soon. PM me and can point you to some other reviews as well..


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend and I were joking about this the other day. We were swapping pictures of betta and judging the conformation then both laughing that we were judging the conformation of a fish but begin horse and dog people who enjoy shows and such it's not all that odd. I know I found a link to a person who had copied the basics from there IBC book on standards. Leme post it. 

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/betta-breeding/69116-ibc-standards-2009-2010-a.html

Of course it's from 2010 but you get a better idea


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

You don't really have to want to show bettas to be apart of IBC, or even breed them. It helps support the enjoyment of the species, and I especially enjoy reading Flare.

And being able to look up the show runnings, and sometimes the bettas entered in the show is quite enjoyable.


----------

